# Free shooting day At Lee-kay



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/4...75-free-shooting-at-lee-kay-june-7-and-8.html Not sure where to post this, but I just think this is an awesome thing that cal-ranch and the DWR has teamed to do. Great opportunity for people to shoot and learn about guns in this gun-shy time. Bows too. :O||:


----------

